# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  7Nov 11- Micro-Box AIO V2.0.4.5- SAMSUNG FREE UPDATE: C3530, B3310, S3350, S3500

## seffari

*7 November 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.4.5 - SAMSUNG FREE UPDATE:*  Added Fast code reader for :    * - C3530* * - B3310* * - C3010* * - C3050* * - S3030* * - S3350* * - S3500*  
BR
Julvir 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

